# Lets go!!!!!!



## L.C. (Apr 20, 2009)

i really had it with the way this country is headed. as its always been the rich get richer. fine with me. ,but they have all the influance. while the lower class are pacified with cheap ass jap crap electronics. as long as people have t.v., cellphones, game consoles, shiney cars, and wal-mart they are cattle in a pasture. unless we have an economic meltdown nothing will change. we are oppressed and don't really care. it amazes me how easily people are bought off. look at some ones yearly income, that's the persons price. bought and paid for. to a corporation it is no different than renting a rug doctor at the grocery store. the monatary system needs to be dissolved. for the first time in generations the economy is tipping. all that it needs is a little push. we had a chance in the 1930's, we blew it.now again we have another chance, but us americans are lazy. ask someone were we get food, they will reply the store. not a orchard, field,or an ocean. because we are in love with some shitty consumer goods we don't let the economy fail.if you do buy do it as little as possible don't spend the money from the stimulise packege. hord it enjoy the stimulise package mother nature mother nature gave you instead.let's end the war in the middle east. send some god damn air conditioners over their so that no one will want to go outside to fight. ever here the old joke:how many anarchists does it take to change a light bulb?none anarchists don't change anything. lets prove it wrong. lets give the country a helping hand down the tubes.our social structure is primed for this also we are the most violent country in the world. hell we breed serial killers and mass murderers. our kids are all messed up. they are becoming closer to violent thugs with :crew::crew:every generation. things aren't the same when i grew up, my parents beat sense and manners into me. i knew how to treat others.heck even the cops would whip us with rubber hoses and send us home as a child. when i was at friends houses thier parents had permission to woop me , then i got wooped again when i got home. we don,t touch are kids now. they are wreckless.[perfect] we just need organization,the stage is set.LETS GO!!!!!http://squattheplanet.com//images/smilies/pirates.gif


----------



## gangleri (Apr 20, 2009)

Word. 

Plant the food, get the land, organize the people around you, arm yourself (materially and mentally), and talk with people. It doesn't seem too hard, we've just got to realize that it is possible, anything is possible, and act.


----------



## L.C. (Apr 23, 2009)

i figured i would have had more replies considering the people that are on this site. you are in opposition of U.S. policy, aren't you? as far as talking i feel actions speak louder than words. i don't do the things i do, or say the things i say ,because it would be nice if it would happen in just theory. i don't talk about anti-social topics to be cool , or different. i do it because i genuinly want to set certain things in motion.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 23, 2009)

L.C. said:


> things aren't the same when i grew up, my parents beat sense and manners into me. i knew how to treat others.heck even the cops would whip us with rubber hoses and send us home as a child. when i was at friends houses thier parents had permission to woop me , then i got wooped again when i got home. we don,t touch are kids now. they are wreckless.[perfect] we just need organization,the stage is set.LETS GO!!!!!http://squattheplanet.com//images/smilies/pirates.gif



So we should start an organization to beat other peoples kids??


----------



## L.C. (Apr 25, 2009)

ha ha .ya it might do them some good. the point is everything is going to hell so let's help it. that was a typo. simply put the world is at a turning point. i believe that we have one of are best chances to implament anarchy. for anarchy to take root one of the biggest hurdles is to dispose of money [the monatery system],and much of the work has been done for us. 2nd is the social structure. young kids with no morals would be easy to steer towards.society is getting worse i don't know how the kids are in your neck of the woods. here they can't read,but they can tote guns. they don't box they just shoot each other. i don't think they were raised w/ any personal responsibility.


----------

